# Kwijt zijn, kwijt raken



## ThomasK

Er zijn al threads over het specifieke gebruik van 'kwijt' in uitdrukkingen, maar ik wil graag wat precieze vertalingen in Frans/ Engels/ Duits van uitdrukkingen als 

(a) Ik *ben *mijn gsm *kwijt*.
[ENG I have lost (ik mis het idee van "voortschrijden", "gaandeweg")

(b) Ik *wil *buikvet *kwijt *
[ENG: to get rid of / GER loswerden/  FRA : me libérer de ???]

(c) Hij *raakt *zijn geduld *kwijt *
[ENG : he loses his patience ? (ik mis opnieuw het idee van "voortschrijden", "gaandeweg")/ GER verlieren (id.)/ FRA: perdre (id.)


----------



## Astilbe

Naar mijn mening gebruikt het Frans in alle gevallen het werkwoord _perdre_
a) J'ai perdu mon portable
b) je veux perdre des kilos
c) il perd patience


----------



## ThomasK

Jawel, maar dan mis ik iets, vind ik: wij wijzen veel meer op de toestand ("Ik ben") die resulteert uit het gebeuren [de daad?] ("Ik heb geV-t/en/d"). "Ik heb iets verloren" is niet echt hetzelfde als "Ik ben het kwijt", ook al zit het in details...


----------



## bibibiben

De zin _Ik ben mijn gsm kwijt_ is de beschrijving van een toestand. _Kwijt zijn_ legt de nadruk op het gevolg van een gebeurtenis (nl. de toestand van niet meer hebben). _Kwijtraken_ legt de nadruk op de gebeurtenis zelf. _Kwijtraken_ is overigens typisch zo'n werkwoord dat geen gebeurtenis uitdrukt die zich gaandeweg voltrekt.


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> (a) Ik *ben *mijn gsm *kwijt*.
> [ENG I have lost (ik mis het idee van "voortschrijden", "gaandeweg")


Ik zie in het Nederlands ook geen idee van "voortschrijden" of "gaandeweg".


ThomasK said:


> [ENG : he loses his patience ? (ik mis opnieuw het idee van "voortschrijden", "gaandeweg")


"He *is* *losing* his patience" als je per sé wilt "voortschrijden".


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake (a): ik heb het ongelukkig geformuleerd, vrees ik. Maar met die verwijzing naar "voortschrijden" bedoelde ik dat "kwijt zijn" resulteert uit een of actie  of gebeuren. En je hebt volkomen gelijk, Bibibiben, met je verwijzing naar het gebeuren bij "kwijtraken". Maar ik ben verbaasd over de daaropvolgende zin: "... dat *geen *gebeurtenis uitdrukt die zich gaandeweg voltrekt". Als iemand zijn geduld kwijtraakt, dan gebeurt toch gaandeweg, in fasen, "progressively" ("_He is losing his patience" - Bedankt, PdG_)? Toch?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Maar ik ben verbaasd over de daaropvolgende zin: "... dat *geen *gebeurtenis uitdrukt die zich gaandeweg voltrekt". Als iemand zijn geduld kwijtraakt, dan gebeurt toch gaandeweg, in fasen, "progressively" ("_He is losing his patience" - Bedankt, PdG_)? Toch?



Ja, _kwijtraken_ in figuurlijke zin kan inderdaad een proces aanduiden:

1. Ik raak mijn geduld kwijt. = Ik ben mijn geduld aan het kwijtraken. = Steeds meer moeite hebben om nog je geduld te bewaren.
2. We raken oma kwijt = We zijn oma aan het kwijtraken = Steeds minder van oma's persoonlijkheid herkennen (vanwege haar aandoening).

Bij _kwijtraken_ in de oorspronkelijke zin is geen proces te ontwaren:

3. Stop je sleutels nou in je zak, anders raak je ze kwijt. ≠  [...] anders ben je ze aan het kwijtraken.
4. Zo raak je je sleutels nog kwijt. ≠  Zo ben je je sleutels nog aan het kwijtraken.
5. Laten we niet vast vooruitgaan. Dan raken we oma kwijt. ≠  Dan zijn we oma aan het kwijtraken.

Het figuurlijk gebruik van _kwijtraken_ is nogal beperkt. _Kwijtraken_ wordt typisch gebruikt in terminatieve situaties waarin sprake is van een puntgebeuren. Een extreem puntgebeuren zelfs. Je kunt _kwijtraken_ vrijwel niet in de tegenwoordige tijd gebruiken: de gebeurtenis is al verleden tijd voor je het weet. _Kwijtraken_ zul je dan ook vooral in het perfectum tegenkomen. Zinnen 3 tot en met 5 lijken een tegenwoordige tijd uit te drukken, maar in werkelijkheid is er sprake van een futurum dat uitgedrukt wordt door een presensvorm.  En over toekomstige extreme puntgebeurens is natuurlijk goed te praten.

Misschien ook het vermelden waard: in zinnen met een generieke lezing is wél een duratief aspect aan te wijzen, waardoor je niet langer van een puntgebeuren kunt spreken, laat staan een extreem puntgebeuren. Je ziet dan dat de tegenwoordige tijd ook weer mogelijk wordt:

6. Mensen raken sleutels kwijt. = Mensen in het algemeen kunnen sleutels kwijtraken.

Zie ook De rol van het onderwerp bij het uitdrukken van aspectualiteit (elektronische ANS) voor meer uitleg over generieke interpretaties.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Maar dan zou ik 3-5 anders interpreteren: dan zal je dingen doen waardoor je op termijn je sleutels kwijt zal raken. Mij lijkt dat je wel een proces kan ontwaren, maar in de toekomst. Nee? Zelfs 6 zou ik ook zo interpreteren: mensen doen dingen waardoor ze uiteindelijk/ op een of andere manier hun sleutels verliezen.

Dus: ik begrijp jouw punt (en ik vind het een interessante observatie), maar ik zou fig. en lett. gebruik niet echt onderscheiden en ze een "in wezen" zelfde betekenis toewijzen.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Aha, ik begrijp wat je bedoelt. Maar dan zou ik 3-5 anders interpreteren: dan zal je dingen doen waardoor je op termijn je sleutels kwijt zal raken. Mij lijkt dat je wel een proces kan ontwaren, maar in de toekomst. Nee?



Nee, het gaat hier dus niet om een geleidelijke ontwikkeling. Er is geen voortschrijding. Ik heb het echt over puntgebeurens in de toekomst. Ook als je een puntgebeuren combineert met de bepaling _op termijn_, blijft het een puntgebeuren. _Op termijn_ betekent immers niets anders dan _na het verstrijken van enige tijd_. Oftewel, het gaat om een puntgebeuren ergens in de toekomst.

Uiteraard kun je in een aaneenschakeling van puntgebeurens weer wel een duratief aspect aanwijzen: hij raakt steeds zijn sleutels kwijt. _Kwijtraken _drukt op zichzelf echter geen duratief aspect uit. Werkwoorden als _rennen, regenen, dansen_ weer wel.

Meer over aspectualiteit: Algemene inleiding
Meer over puntgebeurens: Puntgebeurens.


----------



## bibibiben

Overigens kun je in het figuurlijke _en toen raakten we oma kwijt_ ook een aaneenschakeling van puntgebeurens zien: steeds waren er momenten waarop je moest constateren dat er weer een deeltje van haar persoonlijkheid is verdwenen. In het letterlijke _en toen raakten we oma kwijt_ is de gehele persoon in één keer weg. Een puntgebeuren bij uitstek. Citaat uit de ANS: "_Het kenmerkende van puntgebeurens is dat ze zich op een enkel waarnemingspunt voltrekken. Ze zijn terminatief en hebben geen interne temporele geleding. Zodra men iets van een puntgebeuren waarneemt, neemt men het in zijn geheel waar."_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had me al afgevraagd of die term een Nederlands woord was, maar nu merk ik: het is een grammaticale term, met klaarblijkelijk een heel specifieke betekenis (ik heb maar even gegluurd). Hartelijk dank voor alle info!

_Kwijtraken_ is dus niet duratief... Oké, ik begrijp achteraf, denk ik: het is terminatief (ik zou gezegd hebben: 'perfectief') omdat het eindpunt belangrijk is. Dat zie ik ook. En vermoedelijk blijkt dat inderdaad uit een toevoeging als: "... en hij blijft die telkens weer/ elke keer weer kwijtraken" (niet zozeer "'de hele tijd", wat meer duratief aspect zou suggereren)...

Vreemd hoe ik mij daarin vergis. Ik besef die perfectiviteit/terminativiteit ;-) best (en dat is de hoofdzaak), maar ik ben wel nog benieuwd hoe ik die _raken_ dan kan beschrijven, of bijvoorbeeld _worden_, die een ontwikkeling (juist?) suggereren, lijkt mij, inderdaad naar een doel toe (akkoord). Het lijkt mij bijvoorbeeld dat _vallen_ ook een P/T verbum is, maar euh, punctueel, niet gradueel, zoals _worden_ en _raken, _die - zo dacht ik _- _een euh, ontwikkeling suggereren?_ [Ik kan me voorstellen dat Construction Grammar daarvoor een aparte analyse zou suggereren, maar ik weet er niet genoeg van, en ik kan vooral niet aangeven waar dat verschil precies zit. Ik vond dat alleen 'dynamic verbs' in de progressive kunnen worden gebruikt, maar noch 'get' of 'become' worden hier als 'Process Dynamic Verbs' vermeld. ]_

Eén laatste kritische vraag: even dacht ik dat het toch komisch is dat het Engels net de _continuous_ /_progressive_ gebruikt (_He is losing_ ...), maar natuurlijk gebruikt het Engels dan _lose_, niet _kwijtraken_. _Verliezen_ lijkt me op zich anders ook wel terminatief, maar misschien kan je wel zeggen dat het hier duratief wordt uitgedrukt of zo.


----------



## Peterdg

Mocht het iemand interesseren: in het Engels wordt deze eigenschap van "puntgebeuren" (of niet "puntgebeuren") aangeduid door de term "telicity" (in het Spaans: "telicidad"). Zo kunnen werkwoorden "telic" of "atelic" zijn (in het Spaans "télico" of "atélico"). Mijn (oude) van Dale vermeldt "teliciteit" niet, maar wikipedia wel, dus weet ik niet of het in het Nederlands gebruikelijke terminologie is onder taalkundigen.


----------

